# JE VEUX ECOUTER DE LA MUSIQUE



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2000)

AVIS A LA POPULACE

Cmt je fais pour écouter des morceaux de la fnac par ex. sur mon Imac chéri. 
Je sais pas utiliser mon qt4 et encore moins le truc appelé napster que je viens de télécharger et qui décore allègrement mon buro.

J'EN AI MARRRRRRREEEEEEE.......

UNE AME DESESPEREE


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (28 Novembre 2000)

Bonjour,
Essaies real player. Vas d'abord sur le site de REAL.com et télécharges la version gratuite de real player.
Ensuite tu pourras écouter la musique que tu veux.
Mais normalement avec QT 4 tu dois pouvoir l'écouter.

Bonne musique !


----------



## JackSim (28 Novembre 2000)

Je vais essayer de clarifier un brin la situation.
Tout d'abord, il y a deux grands moyens d'écouter de la musique sur Internet. Le premier, utilisé sur le site de la Fnac entre autres, repose sur le logiciel de REAL, RealPlayer. Il est aussi utilisé pour la vidéo. On trouve le lecteur gratuit ici : http://proforma.real.com/real/player/player.html?src=homeintl_fr,rpchoiceintl_fr,rpchoiceintl_fr_1&lang=fr&dc=112811271126 
À noter que QuickTime permet aussi de faire la même chose. Certains sites utilisent l'un, l'autre, ou les deux.

Le deuxième moyen est le MP3, et pour ça c'est un peu différent. C'est à dire que contrairement aux fichiers REAL qui souvent sont très petits et dont la diffusion se fait en "streaming" (en diffusion continue depuis un serveur distant), les fichiers .mp3 sont téléchargés en entier sur le disque pour les écouter ou les graver.
QuickTime est capable de lire ces fichiers, mais il y a mieux. Audion de Panic par exemple :  http://www.panic.com/audion/download.html 

Quand à Napster, il est destiné au partage de fichiers MP3, c'est à dire que tu peux charger des fichiers sur les ordinateurs d'autres gens, qui peuvent eux aussi venir chercher les tiens. Après, tu pourras les écouter avec Audion. Je te ferais grâce des mentions légales à ce propos, d'ailleurs le service va bientôt devenir payant.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## PowerMike (28 Novembre 2000)

pour Napster, la premiere fois il faut s enregistrer avec pseudo et mot de passe ... puis apres une fois connecté tu peux faire des recherches de chansons et telecharger ...


----------



## bengilli (29 Novembre 2000)

tu sais ce qu'elle te dis la populace???

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------

